# "Be still my cheating heart!"



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

You always have to be ready for the cheat. I don't set up any water until I'm willing to have the dog stay in the water until we work it out. I doubt I'll be running any big channel, shoreline or any big water stuff in general until May.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Yesterday I combined a 7 bumper lining drill with crossing a stream. The stream is running water, but only comes up 1/2 up the dogs legs. But he had to run it at angles. I ran it both sides. Riot did just fine. There is a photo below of our set up. you can see the black/white bumpers on the snow on the other side of the stream. But there's a big difference between the distance on a 7 bumper lining drill and a 200 yard blind...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep, distance erodes control. 
So you work up to it then pull it back in
and add thoughtful suction and factors. Then you slowly push out distance again. Build it, step by step, don’t throw it against the wall and see what sticks.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks, I have a tendency to jump ahead too quickly sometimes.


----------

